# Super Size It!



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Has anyone seen the movie "Super Size It?" My husband got me a Netflix membership so I get DVD's in the mail (after I recoup from this surgery I am DEFINITELY going to need a personal trainer!!! LOL). Anyhow, the flick (I guess you can call it a documentary) made me cringe!!! The dude ate McDonalds for a month! Gained like 20 pounds!  Pretty greusome.

I made seafood pasta last night with lobster and prawns, and MY HUSBAND DID THE DISHES!!!! I just about fainted  If he puts on the apron I'm calling a shrink, 911, or agent Molder to find out what alien has taken over his body.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd read about Super Size Me for several months, thought gee I know this stuff already why be bludgoned to death.....but rented it in a bored moment and found it facinating....they crossed their T's and dotted their I's.....it will make a difference in school food and it's already changed McD's menu....
Thanks to the people that made the movie!!! Vailidating info "we know" with medical backup is what's been needed.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The middle school from which I recently retired uses this video in health classes for eighth graders. Most of the kids get it!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I loved the movie. Thought it was great movie making and very interesting.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

woops, thanks Shroomgirl, you are right, its "Super Size Me." I think its great if schools are using it as an educational tool.

Sidenote, I thought the fact that he had a vegan chef for a girlfriend was quite ironic!


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

I saw this a short time after it came out on dvd and I have to say that, IMO, the best part was in the extra features, when they put the different burgers and fries in the jars.
It seems that Macd's fries don't rot  Does that mean if you eat enough of them (and survive the heart attacks) you could eventually be immortal?  :smiles:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Saw it and found it a real eye opener. The stuff he did was what we all knew deep down but his little "experiment" provided physical proof of how bad that crap really is. Thank god the Super Size option was taken off the menu up here in Canada years ago.


----------

